# 3tb hd detected as 2tb!



## datentod (Nov 2, 2012)

Inserted the drive(WD Red 3TB), detects it as 2TB:

```
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 2 lun 0
da1: <ATA WDC WD30EFRX-68A 0A80> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da1: 300.000MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 2097151MB (4294967294 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 267349C)
```
I tried reformatting mounting, same thing, always show up as 2tb

```
#gnop create -S 4096 /dev/da1

#zpool status | grep video
  pool: video
	video       ONLINE       0     0     0

#df -h | grep video
video                          2T    144k      2T     0%    /video
```
Drive is connected via:
SUPERMICRO AOC-USASLP-L8I UIO SAS RAID
Inside X7DCU supermicro motherboard..
Freebsd is 9.0-RELEASE


----------



## himay (Nov 2, 2012)

The controller (LSISAS1068E) in that card doesn't support hard drives larger than 2TB, hence why they're only identifying as 2TB devices.


----------

